# Gibson Tractor Project



## stevieb0768 (Nov 21, 2011)

Im trying to restore a Gibson model D. anyone know where i can get parts? what oil does the rear end take?


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

The rear end takes 80w-90 gear oil as does the transmission. Gibson parts are VERY hard to find. I have some parts that I am not using for my restorations. I have a D with hood that is restored, a D that is in my gallery that I am working on plus 2 more to start on someday. I would look into finding a local antique power club to join to find parts and there are Gibson clubs scattered across the country you could look into. Some parts such as seals and bearings you can get still buy 
but not under Gibson parts numbers as they went out of business in 1954.
The seals/bearings will have to be matched up by a bearing supplier. Let me know what you need and I will see if I can help


----------



## dw1973 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am parting out a Gibson tractor. E-mail me at [email protected] with your request. 
Accepting fair offers. Buyer pays shipping from 49235.


----------

